# Oem seats color change



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi my r34 gtr has the grey/light bluish oem seats and they look pretty dated/'cheap'. I'm thinking either get an upholstery shop to refurbish them or maybe respray them to black. Anyone has done a color change on the seats? Any experience to share would be appreciated.


----------



## Dazwheel (Nov 16, 2015)

I've ordered some leather covers from nengun not here till mid august like . Look a bit likes z tune seats And my car is red so hope they look the part cheaper than a retrim I'd imagine


----------



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you guys think I can dye/paint the grey seat color to black? saw that on youtube video a guy used spray can lol, might work, no? Anyone has done that?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dazwheel said:


> I've ordered some leather covers from nengun not here till mid august like . Look a bit likes z tune seats And my car is red so hope they look the part cheaper than a retrim I'd imagine


Superior auto covers are not great sadly

I'd have redone the seats


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ufo said:


> Hi my r34 gtr has the grey/light bluish oem seats and they look pretty dated/'cheap'. I'm thinking either get an upholstery shop to refurbish them or maybe respray them to black. Anyone has done a color change on the seats? Any experience to share would be appreciated.


I've had mine retrimmed but that's perhaps a different question.

If you want a colour change then have a look at getting the seats dyed. Someone on here has had it done and I have seen it done on other cars. The most recent time was (I think) a BMW and I was amazed at the outcome. Obviously if the seats are shot already then dye doesn't help but for colour correction it's worth a look.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If you could find a decent retrimmer local to you, it may be a better idea to get them recovered in a material that meets your preference.

Another alternative could be to get the Nismo seat cover set (Part No. 87900-RNR40) and have a retrimmer install this instead.

NISMO PARTS CATALOGUE 2016

Drop matty32 a PM for a quote if you are interested or send an email to the address below..

[email protected]


----------

